# Chota Waders?



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone have Chota breathables? I bought a pair this past November and they're leaking all over the place, mostly around the seams. I got them brand new off Ebay, so taking them back to the store isn't an option. Just wondering If I got unlucky or if they're just junk in general. My last 2 trips I've found 3 holes around the seams.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I got a pair of waders off of ebay and it leaked around the knees. I ended up getting seals all and applying it around the stitching on the inside of the waders. I'm not sure on how well it turned out though because I haven't used them since.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I Know nothing about the chota brand but every pair of breathable and neoprene waders i've gotten in the last 9 years have leaked at the needle holes in the seams. Buy some aquaseal and cover each seam and they will be fine. You might as well use the tube up as once opened, i've had trouble keeping the material from hardening.

It is a shame on brand new equipment that needs to be done but it will solve the problem.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll NEVER recomend Chotas. The same thing happened to me....I guess you get what you pay for. UGH!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I'll NEVER recomend Chotas. The same thing happened to me....I guess you get what you pay for. UGH!!


There's a hard tape that they put under the stiching along the seams. After using them about ten times the tape has turned into a razor blade, slicing the edge along the seam. Never again for me! I gotta pair of Hodgmans on the way, hopefully I'll have better luck with those.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I, myself, wouldn't buy the Hodgmans either to be honest with you and not to discourage your new purchase....I personally think that the best wader, FOR THE MONEY, out there are the Cabelas Guide Tech series....a lot of options...4 and 5 layer technology with Dry Plus, a proven product. For around $200. They also have a lower model with less options, but still the same materials and #of layers for like $189. I'd put these waders up against the Simms and Orvis waders any day. Good Luck.

final note: ALL breathables will leak eventually. Get yourself some Aquaseal to make any repairs, you will need it. Great stuff.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

My first pair leaked after one season so I saved up the money and bought a pair of Simms waders. They were a little pricey but I would do it again in a heart beat. They went through the summer, fall, and winter so far and they are in perfect shape. I really couldn't ask for more in a wader. Its something to consider if you really wade fish rivers a lot.

I also second what ShutupNfish said, i have heard great things about the guide techs.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hodgmans....booooo!!!! I also agree that Cabelas waders are great. If you are going to keep using waders I would spend the money and get a really good pair.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I guess I convinced myself these Chota waders were defective. Kinda hard to explain, if you could see them up close, you'd see what I'm talking about. All three Gander Mountain stores in the area are currently out of the Guide Series stocking foot waders in my size. I might of jumped the gun a bit, since buying them I haven't heard the best things about Hodgmans either. But they are still in the box for now with reciept in hand. I'm gonna check out the Cabelas brand too....


----------



## solocam03 (Feb 1, 2009)

i was looking at the cabelas spring run series with the insolation in the boots thought they might be nice. has anyone heard any thing good about them? also i have gone through 2 new pair of hodgeman lite weights in as many seasons i fish alot but for 80 bucks they should last more than one season. im thinkin im gonna get two pair (neos for steelhead and lites for summer so im not goin through so many).


----------

